# Cycling to the airport



## Tin Pot (17 Oct 2016)

okay this might be a step too crazy, so any quick showstoppers would be appreciated.

I have a short trip to Ireland midweek coming up and getting to the airport is a major hassle because it's rush hour and Heathrow, public transport tells me I'm looking at 1.5-2hrs going back into London and out again at best.

It's a 16 mile ride so easier and more reliable than any other mode of transport.

I have access to showers at the airport, and very little luggage.

I'll be away two days/nights.

I have an annoying 50 mile journey at the other end and I'd rather not hire a car.

Qs
1. It would be crazy to lock up the bike at Heathrow for two days, right?

2. Has anyone used the left luggage for two days to store a bike?

3. Would it be crazy to take some sort of soft case bike bag and take the bike on the flight with me?


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Oct 2016)

I'll take the opportunity to reply as someone who cycles to Heathrow almost daily.

1. Depends on which Terminal you fly from. You should bear in mind that you can only get to Terminals 4 & 5 by bike, as no access through the Main Tunnel into the CTA for T2 & T3 at present due to refurbishment.

2. No. But I have seen their storage, and TBH unless it's suitcase shaped I wouldn't..

3. Great plan, provided it's not cost prohibitive, and you can ride 50 miles at the other end.

Edit:- If it were me, I'd lock my bike up at the T5 North bike racks, regardless of which Terminal I were flying from, and then use the (free) HEX service to get to the Terminal I wanted.


----------



## T4tomo (17 Oct 2016)

You could get T2 or T3 on a shuttle bus from nearby hotel or long term car park though, if you go for the put it in a soft bike bag route. You're going to need to be able to carry or store the bike bag though.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Oct 2016)

If you can make it work, go for it.

Although I suspect it will be a lot more awkward than it should be because it isn't the "normal" way of doing things.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Oct 2016)

Which direction are you coming to the Airport from? There is some half decent infrastructure (read shared cyclepaths) from the major approaches.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Oct 2016)

Found the map I was after, attached shows the cycle routes into Heathrow, and where you can park your bike.

http://www.heathrow.com/file_source/Heathrow/Static/PDF/Transport_and_directions/cycle-paths.pdf


----------



## Sixmile (17 Oct 2016)

What airport in Ireland are you landing at and where would you be riding to? I may be able to provide some info from this side of the pond.


----------



## Rooster1 (17 Oct 2016)

Where do you live to get to Heathrow, i'm on the flightpath to/from heathrow so to speak


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

http://www.heathrow.com/transport-and-directions/cycling has some info. At least they have info. Bristol airport doesn't. Norwich airport doesn't.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Oct 2016)

Thanks all, the routes aren't an issue - just whether I can secure the bike at the airport or take it with me.

I've read about a cheap/light ctc bag on wiggle but it looks like it gives no protection.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Oct 2016)

Sixmile said:


> What airport in Ireland are you landing at and where would you be riding to? I may be able to provide some info from this side of the pond.



I haven't decided as the final destination is equidistant - probably Belfast as I haven't been there before and pound sterling.

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## T4tomo (17 Oct 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Thanks all, the routes aren't an issue - just whether I can secure the bike at the airport or take it with me.
> 
> I've read about a cheap/light ctc bag on wiggle but it looks like it gives no protection.


Could be one of those you can have cheap light and protection, just not all three scenarios, and unless you have Brompton, it won't go hand luggage.


----------



## DaveReading (17 Oct 2016)

Many years ago now, but I often used to leave my bike locked up for the weekend in the Central Area cycle park while I flew up to Scotland to visit the folks.


----------



## clid61 (17 Oct 2016)

Do it let us know how you get on!


----------



## Slick (17 Oct 2016)

Can you lock the bike and hire one on the other side?


----------



## vickster (17 Oct 2016)

Slick said:


> Can you lock the bike and hire one on the other side?


That was question 1. In the OP (the locking bit)


----------



## Slick (17 Oct 2016)

What about hiring on the other side?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Oct 2016)

User said:


> 1. Maybe, depends where. Airport security staff tend to think that bicycles are often stuffed with explosives


Do the explosives make you go faster up hills?


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Oct 2016)

Okay so maybe locking it up with a few decent locks is a possibility.



T4tomo said:


> Could be one of those you can have cheap light and protection, *just not all three scenarios*, and unless you have Brompton, it won't go hand luggage.



I suspect so! 
...Would be good if you could hire a decent bike bag at airports just for the flight.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Oct 2016)

I think just considering this is brilliant, gives a new meaning to multi modal travel.
Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Oct 2016)

Done a few searches, apparently a lot of people on CC have used the cheap ctc plastic bag without issue. E.g. @steveindenmark 

Sounds like I need some tape and some Alan keys, loosen the handle bars, remove the derailleur.

Just need to see what the airline policies are Aer Lingus or British Airways.


----------



## T4tomo (17 Oct 2016)

I think you can in business class. Hasn't @Fab Foodie taken his before?


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Done a few searches, apparently a lot of people on CC have used the cheap ctc plastic bag without issue. E.g. @steveindenmark
> 
> Sounds like I need some tape and some Alan keys, loosen the handle bars, remove the derailleur.
> 
> Just need to see what the airline policies are Aer Lingus or British Airways.


You could have an Aer Lingus ticket/booking, but find yourself on a third party plane.

BA & Aer Lingus have similar policies. Bike boxes on international flights. You might get away with the bike being bagged on an internal flight.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Oct 2016)

I have not used a plastic bag. I make my own bags out of spinnaker cloth, which is just as protective as a plastic bag. I turn the handlebars, remove the pedals, lower the seat, let the air out of the tyres if they insist, even though there is no need. I don't remove the derailler, but some do.

If you are going to bag your bike up at the airport you will need an allen key for the handlebars and the correct spanner for the pedals. HINT>>>> make sure you can get the pedals off before you leave home. I have yet to find an airport who can supply any tools to help. I saw a guy searching for a large stone at Majorca airport to use as a hammer. You don't find many large stones at Majorca airport, apparently. Also check if you have to let the air out of the tyres before you bag it as you cannot get to them once the bag is taped up and you will have to undo the whole lot again.

I have flown lots of times in Europe with bikes and have never had to box it and a couple of times have not needed to bag it either. You will find that airlines do not have a common policy when it comes to bikes. In fact you may also find that the same airline has different policies at different airports. That's not strictly true. Some staff do not know their own policies.

I had a bit of a confrontation at Begamo airport where Ryanair was not going to let me on the plane unless my bike was boxed. I had printed out their own information which at the time said it needed to be in a bag or box. I also asked the guy in charge how he thought I got the bike from Denmark to Bergamo in the first place.

I have dropped into the Ryanair office at Billund in Denmark to ask what a "Protective bike bag" is. They had no idea but "guessed" it was a bag that the bike went into. That makes my bike bags and the plastic bags ok then.

I have never had real problems flying my bikes, just a couple of niggles.

The important thing is to read their info and print it out to take with you. They do not define what a Protective bag is. My sail cloth has UV protection, that will do. If its in a secure bag it will be fine as long as you smile a lot and say Good morning to all those who think they have power over you.

But the best bit is when you get to the other end and you put your bike together, stow your bag and pedal off into a new country. It makes no difference if you are pedalling in the wrong direction, because you will. But it is so satisfying passing all those riders waiting for taxis and dragging bike boxes on wheels.


----------



## DaveReading (18 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> If you are going to bag your bike up at the airport you will need an allen key for the handlebars and the correct spanner for the pedals.



And when you've done that, make sure the tools stay with the bike (taped on to the frame, for example). You don't want to get to the other end having had them confiscated from your hand baggage by an over-zealous security person.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Oct 2016)

DaveReading said:


> And when you've done that, make sure the tools stay with the bike (taped on to the frame, for example). You don't want to get to the other end having had them confiscated from your hand baggage by an over-zealous security person.


Been there....


----------



## mjr (18 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4516472, member: 45"]http://www.bristolairport.co.uk/to-and-from-the-airport/motorbike-and-bicycle[/QUOTE]
That's new. Shame it doesn't give any route details (probably because there aren't any cycle routes in and you have to go play on the busy A38) or say where the parking is and it isn't linked from http://www.bristolairport.co.uk/to-and-from-the-airport


----------



## smutchin (18 Oct 2016)

I once cycled to the airport (can't remember if it was Gatwick or Heathrow) on my Brompton and left in left luggage. It was fine. Don't know if they can take non-folding bikes. If you didn't want to take the bike with you, maybe you could bag it @steveindenmark style and leave it in left luggage.


----------



## jay clock (18 Oct 2016)

I used to cycle to Southampton airport when I lived 7km away. Lovely it was. But the description of your plans above frankly sound a little too complicated for my liking


----------



## clid61 (18 Oct 2016)

Large stones fnnaar


----------



## Sixmile (18 Oct 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I haven't decided as the final destination is equidistant - probably Belfast as I haven't been there before and pound sterling.
> 
> Thanks for the offer.


 
Your final destination is equidistant from both Belfast and Dublin? If so, I'd chose Dublin if you're cycling. The old Dublin road route is great for cycling as the carriageway has taken the majority of traffic away. The 10 or so miles to Belfast International Airport (which is nowhere near Belfast) is a very busy road and I wouldn't be cycling it if it could be avoided. If you are set on Belfast, you could get the train to Antrim (Translink trains allow bikes on the 1st and last carriages) and ride the back way to the airport, which is much quieter.


----------



## DaveReading (18 Oct 2016)

Sixmile said:


> The 10 or so miles to Belfast International Airport (which is nowhere near Belfast) is a very busy road and I wouldn't be cycling it if it could be avoided.



The OP says he is flying from Heathrow, so if he went to Belfast he would land at Belfast City rather than Aldergrove.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I have not used a plastic bag. I make my own bags out of spinnaker cloth, which is just as protective as a plastic bag. I turn the handlebars, remove the pedals, lower the seat, let the air out of the tyres if they insist, even though there is no need. I don't remove the derailler, but some do.
> 
> If you are going to bag your bike up at the airport you will need an allen key for the handlebars and the correct spanner for the pedals. HINT>>>> make sure you can get the pedals off before you leave home. I have yet to find an airport who can supply any tools to help. I saw a guy searching for a large stone at Majorca airport to use as a hammer. You don't find many large stones at Majorca airport, apparently. Also check if you have to let the air out of the tyres before you bag it as you cannot get to them once the bag is taped up and you will have to undo the whole lot again.
> 
> ...



Thanks Steve, I flagged you because of your previous posts on this matter 

I'm looking at BA because Aer Lingus charge extra, and BA include it. Plus smiling a lot has always worked at BA for me, (whereas smiling a lot at SleazyJet is like asking to be punched).

They say "provided they are packed in a recognised bike bag" - of course there is no definition of a recognised bike bag, but it would rule out a Tescos carrier cellotaped to the handlebars I suppose.

Sadly, I don't believe that the CTC is branded in any way, it's just a giant polythene bag you have to tape closed around the bike.


----------



## User482 (18 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> That's new. Shame it doesn't give any route details (probably because there aren't any cycle routes in and you have to go play on the busy A38) or say where the parking is and it isn't linked from http://www.bristolairport.co.uk/to-and-from-the-airport



That's not true at all. Brockley Combe brings you out right by the airport. Nice cycling around there.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Thanks Steve, I flagged you because of your previous posts on this matter
> 
> I'm looking at BA because Aer Lingus charge extra, and BA include it. Plus smiling a lot has always worked at BA for me, (whereas smiling a lot at SleazyJet is like asking to be punched).
> 
> ...


Large clear plastic bag would get you through on BA. It doesn't require branding of any sort on the bag.


----------



## mjr (18 Oct 2016)

User482 said:


> That's not true at all. Brockley Combe brings you out right by the airport. Nice cycling around there.


We've different ideas of what's nice then! Brockley Combe uphill is a test of nerves while being buzzed by motorists travelling too fast for the bends who crash about every other month... and unless something's changed (maybe they finally made a decent cycle route from Backwell station and put a 20mph limit on Downend Road, but I doubt it), the gate on the Brockley side is authorised vehicles only, so you're still meant to use a busy bit of the A38 and deal with that undersize spiral-laned entrance roundabout.

Heathrow's much better than most airports in this regard... but does anywhere in this country approach Schiphol? You can ride around the airport, to all terminals, through it between the runways and under a runway.


----------



## User482 (18 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> We've different ideas of what's nice then! Brockley Combe uphill is a test of nerves while being buzzed by motorists travelling too fast for the bends who crash about every other month... and unless something's changed (maybe they finally made a decent cycle route from Backwell station and put a 20mph limit on Downend Road, but I doubt it), the gate on the Brockley side is authorised vehicles only, so you're still meant to use a busy bit of the A38 and deal with that undersize spiral-laned entrance roundabout.
> 
> Heathrow's much better than most airports in this regard... but does anywhere in this country approach Schiphol? You can ride around the airport, to all terminals, through it between the runways and under a runway.


I can't say I've had any problems, in fifteen years of cycling regularly in that area.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Oct 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Been there....


Oddly, I havnt.

They did take my nail clippers though. You don't want terrorists on planes with nail clippers, do you?


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> but does anywhere in this country approach Schiphol?


Exeter Airport - I can ride to within 100 yards of the security check: I can leave home, cycle to the airport, and be through security in about 30 minutes.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2016)

Road goes under the runway at Leeds/Bradford.


----------



## mjr (19 Oct 2016)

classic33 said:


> Road goes under the runway at Leeds/Bradford.


With a cycle track in its own tunnel alongside, no less... which sadly connects to nothing at either end, with no connection to the terminal AFAICS. Very strange and almost the reverse of usual English practice: they've done the most difficult section and then seem to have given up on the easier bits!

So, any advance on Exeter? Gatwick looks to have a National Cycle Route through it, but has anyone tried it?


----------



## DaveReading (21 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> So, any advance on Exeter? Gatwick looks to have a National Cycle Route through it, but has anyone tried it?



Yes. Weirdly, it goes right underneath the termnal building and then between the runway approach lights. Can get noisy.


----------



## marshmella (22 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Oddly, I havnt.
> 
> They did take my nail clippers though. You don't want terrorists on planes with nail clippers, do you?


Probably thought you would manicure everyone to death.


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> the gate on the Brockley side is authorised vehicles only


 you are such a good boy


----------



## mjr (23 Oct 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> you are such a good boy


I tend not to ignore restriction signs at airports because I wouldn't look good in an orange jumpsuit in Gitmo.


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Nov 2016)

Hi again all, thanks for the advice so far. The madcap plan hasn't fallen apart yet.

I'm using Heathrow Terminal 5 into Dublin T1. BA.

Does anyone know if the R132 northbound is cyclable?

@Sixmile ?


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Nov 2016)

Stage 1 complete.


----------



## Slick (23 Nov 2016)

Was there no haggis available?


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Nov 2016)

Slick said:


> Was there no haggis available?


Not in the Aspire Lounge, no. 

Biked over from Weybridge to Heathrow - tried sending the route from google maps to my email, opened it on the phone but the directions weren't being sent to the watch, at least not in the way Apple Maps does.

So got a little lost a few times, it was a pleasant enough ride until the roundabout on the A3044 - that perturbed me and drew some abuse.

Nevertheless got into T5, packed up the bike fairly quickly and checked it in without problem.

Going through security in Lycra was an experience, especially as they decided to search me. "Not many places to hide things on me..!".

I was surprised the executive Lounge were charging to use the shower, but I didn't really need it.

Now enjoying the free beer and worrying about my bike...stage 2 will be unpacking it in about three hours...


----------



## Slick (23 Nov 2016)

Oh well, can't have everything I suppose. Enjoy your flight and good luck with the ride.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2016)

Should you meet her, say hello to Siobhan in Dublin.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2016)

She's on Customs duty at the airport!


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Nov 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Not in the Aspire Lounge, no.
> 
> 
> 
> So got a little lost a few times, it was a pleasant enough ride until the roundabout on the A3044 - that perturbed me and drew some abuse.


 
Well I did say that's the worst bit. I go round it as you did every commute, and you really do have to be assertive, still hate that part. There are some plans to improve the rather bumpy cyclepath up between the reservoirs, but nothing I've seen to make that roundabout any better.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Nov 2016)

Well done @Tin Pot!


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Nov 2016)

classic33 said:


> She's on Customs duty at the airport!



Tell her I have something very small and hard to find in my underpants...  :P


----------



## greekonabike (23 Nov 2016)

I suppose they didn't need to do a full body scan? 

GOAB


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2016)

greekonabike said:


> I suppose they didn't need to do a full body scan?
> 
> GOAB


He'd have been walking odd due to the cleats anyway


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Nov 2016)

greekonabike said:


> I suppose they didn't need to do a full body scan?
> 
> GOAB



Indeed they did.

And a search.

And swabbed my shoes..!


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Indeed they did.
> 
> And a search.
> 
> And swabbed my shoes..!


Gotta be careful who they let in


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2016)

And you'll be in the bus lane on the R132

Speed limits ate in Kmh, not Mph.


----------



## jay clock (23 Nov 2016)

nice one. keep us posted


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Nov 2016)

Flight was a bit late and a few drinks in me, rebuilding the bike was ok - the biggest hassle was and still is the crudracer. Then what should've been a fifteen minute ride took forever because my Watch wasn't getting directions from my phone, and because one road was gated and locked shut at night I had to do a detour.

Other than my navigation issues, the road out of Dublin airport is easy as pie and with tonnes of space and a bus lane as mentioned above - at least it is at past 11pm on a weekday! 

I'm in Carlingford now but no time to post the journey details yet.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Flight was a bit late and a few drinks in me, rebuilding the bike was ok - the biggest hassle was and still is the crudracer. Then what should've been a fifteen minute ride took forever because my Watch wasn't getting directions from my phone, and because one road was gated and locked shut at night I had to do a detour.
> 
> Other than my navigation issues, the road out of Dublin airport is easy as pie and with tonnes of space and a bus lane as mentioned above - at least it is at past 11pm on a weekday!
> 
> I'm in Carlingford now but no time to post the journey details yet.


Late! 
You still airbourne when the plane landed?


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Nov 2016)

Yeah so after landing late the Left Luggage had closed, so my plan to leave the bike bag (heavier than the rest of my baggage) was scuppered.

Hit the sack about 12:30, up at 06:30 and on the road at 07:00. I took the R132 to Ballybriggan, going was slow so I didn't detour and went through Julianstown up to Drogheda - not very scenic, but fairly ok roadsand little traffic my side going out from dublin at that time of day.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Nov 2016)

I was looking out for Cafes all along the way, but nothing - top tip, as you're heading up the R132 there's a big coffee shack on the right hand side. Get a coffee there as there's feck all after it or before.

Drogheda still had nothing on the roadside, Im sure I could've explored but I was way behind with a late start and a pack slowing me to a measely 20.1kph average. So I carried on to Termonfeckin.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Nov 2016)

Termonfeckin get you close to the coast but it's only heading out to Clogherhead, now on the R166, that the landscape starts to open up.

Earily quiet on a Thursday November morning, clumps of bungalows here and caravan parks there, with empty children's garden toys and swings.

I stopped to take these shots (and another on the way home he next day by car).


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Nov 2016)

I saw a couple of ladies and a lone cyclist on my way down the coast road toward Port and I had also noted a fair number of dogs tied to stakes in yards over the past hour, quite excited at my passing...it wasn't til I urged inland Up Church Hill that a Lassie lookalike sprang from behind a car and decided to have a go at my leg that my heart leapt.

Never been attacked by a dog whilst cycling, so I can feel some sympathy for those who post about it now  Still, no harm done.

I headed through castle Bellingham back onto the R132. I'd shut down strava at Drogheda and My watch still wasn't getting directions, down to 5% battery because I had brought only one charger and used it last night on the front light  so the phone was off.

I finally discovered Joes cafe!

It's just short of Dundalk on the now 100kph R132, tired and hungry it was about 11:30 and I was way short of my goal, but four euro for a bacon sandwich and a coffee was great. The bacon was...AMAZING!


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Nov 2016)

It's a nice little downhill into Dundalk, but with time well against me I stopped and took a taxi the remaining 26km.

I had to be in a hotel room changing into the groomsmens outfit at 1, so sadly missed possibly the most scenic route - but also the most harsh as the map route looked to take me over a huge hill-cum-mountain.

But in carlingford it a was fine day!












I can highly recommend the Liberty Cafe as a B&B. Most welcoming on my arrival and a whole apartment to myself too.

And. Yes. In the morning the bacon was AMAZING!


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2016)

Watch for where the Guards eat at night.
Usually open all night, and good value.

There's also Gala to consider for the return trip.


----------



## Sixmile (30 Nov 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Hi again all, thanks for the advice so far. The madcap plan hasn't fallen apart yet.
> 
> I'm using Heathrow Terminal 5 into Dublin T1. BA.
> 
> ...


 
Apologies!!! I'm only seeing this now. I must've missed the alert at the time.

Glad you got sorted though and Carlingford is a great spot with not much in it but that's the charm I suppose. Are you riding back or what are your plans?


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Nov 2016)

Sixmile said:


> Apologies!!! I'm only seeing this now. I must've missed the alert at the time.
> 
> Glad you got sorted though and Carlingford is a great spot with not much in it but that's the charm I suppose. Are you riding back or what are your plans?



Already back, haven't had time to post.

I had plenty of time to ride back the next day but pretty tired after all that and staying up until 3am so got a lift back to the airport.

Easy through checkin with the bike again, and took an Uber home after that. 

Thanks for everyone's advice, it's nice to have a little adventure like this now and again and I'd highly recommend it!


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Already back, haven't had time to post.
> 
> I had plenty of time to ride back the next day but pretty tired after all that and staying up until 3am so got a lift back to the airport.
> 
> ...


Meet Siobhan at Dublin or Marie at Belfast?


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Nov 2016)

classic33 said:


> Meet Siobhan at Dublin or Marie at Belfast?



I thought of walking through customs yelling "Hi there Siobhan, some bloke of tinternet told me to say hello! What's this huge bag on my shoulder, just a bike honest!" But somehow I held myself back


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I thought of walking through customs yelling "Hi there Siobhan, some bloke of tinternet told me to say hello! What's this huge bag on my shoulder, just a bike honest!" But somehow I held myself back


You'd have been in Store in no time.


----------

